# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1982

## Polyneikos

Το *Mr Ελλάς της IFBB το 1982*, είναι το 4ο πρωτάθλημα που διοργανώνεται υπό την προεδρεία του *Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλίδη* (με αρχή το 1979) , του 2ου κατά σειρά προέδρου της IFBB,μετά τον Ανδρεά Ζαπατίνα.
Παράλληλα ο κ. Τριανταφυλλίδης εξέδιδε τα *Δυναμικά Σπόρ*, περιοδικό όπου υπήρχαν ρεπορταζ για τους αγωνες και τους αθλητες της IFBB.

Στο Mr Ελλας εμφανίστηκαν *2 κατηγορίεςς Εφήβων* (Ελαφρα - Βαρέα) και* 3 κατηγορίες Ανδρών* (ελαφρα-μεσαία - βαρέα βάρη).
Στην Ελαφριά κατηγορία Εφήβων διαγωνίστηκαν οι Σταυρος Κελαϊδής, Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, Πέτρος Καραβέβας.
Στην βαριά κατηγορία ο Δημήτρης Παπαντώνης,Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης, Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος, αθλητές που μετέπειτα διέπρεψαν στους αγώνες.
Στους Αντρες πολλές συμμετοχές , όπως Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης, Τασος Χασούρας, Κώστας Σαρηγιάννης,Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς,Σπύρος Φραντζιας,Απόστολος Φραντζανάς.
Αξιοσημείωτο επίσης, είναι οτι στα πρώτα χρόνια της IFBB,με εξαίρεση το 1979 που Γενικός Νικητής ήταν ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, δεν έβγαινε Γενικός Νικητής αλλα μονο οι νικητές κατηγοριών.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vaggan

ονοματα που  εμελε να πρωταγωνιστησουν στο κοντινο μελλον σε κορυφαιες αναμετρησεις στην ελλαδα και οχι μονο (λεβεντελης παπαδογεωργακης  πετροπουλος)αλλα και σε εκδοτικα δρωμενα με αναφορα στο σιδερενιο σπορ χρηστος τσολακης (superman flexxus k.a) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ σωστά vaggan!! Τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα και εγώ όταν είδα τις φώτο.  Πολλούς από αυτούς τους γνώρισα και προσωπικά και το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι πως έμειναν σεμνοί και ταπεινοί όπως ήταν και το άθλημα στο ξεκίνημα του. Αυτό για να κάνουμε και εν μέρη σύγκριση με την εικόνα αθλητών και κατάστασης στις μέρες μας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον αγώνα ήταν επισημος προσκεκλημένος ο γνωστος πρωταθλητής για πολλές δεκαετίες, ο *Albert Beckles*

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα! Φανταστικός ο Μπέκλς, αναρωτιέμαι αν έδωσε και κάποιο σεμινάριο, θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε αν αναφέρθηκε σε θέματα διατροφής και προπόνησης. Πραγματικά τέτοιοι γκεστ, αποδεικνύουν το μεράκι και την μεγάλη προσπάθεια των ανθρώπων της τότε εποχής, που ήθελαν να διαδώσουν το σιδερένιο άθλημα στη χώρα μας καλώντας πρωτοκλασάτους αθλητές. Τη συγκεκριμένη χρονιά ήταν νικητής του Night Of Champions, ενώ είχε λάβει την 5η θέση στο Μρ.Ο. Σπουδαίος πραγματικά αθλητής :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σε μια φωτο αναγνωρισα κολλητο μου φιλο που ελαβε μερος στον πρωτο του αγωνα 16 χρονων με προπονηση λιγο μηνων μονο.
Δεν διακριθηκε βεβαια αλλα ειχε καλο ογκο , ικανοποιητικο σχημα ,καθολου γραμμωση αλλα ραγδαια φυσικη  βελτιωση στους λιγους μηνες που εκανε προπονηση.
Πριν τους αγωνες η κυρια πηγη του πρωτεινης ηταν γαλα Νουνου εβαπορε :01. Razz: 
Και ομως εκεινη την εποχη οταν καποιος ειχε φυσικα χαρισματα κ με τετοιες συνθηκες μπορουσε να κατεβει σε αγωνες κ να κανει μια εμφανιση ,οχι την καλυτερη βεβαια αλλα μπορουσε!
Θυμαμαι ενω ειχε πολη καλη πλατη σε ανοιγμα ,δεν ''εβγαζε'' καθολου μυς στη πισω διπλη δικεφαλων.  
Ασχετος κ εγω τοτε ,βλεποντας οτι οι αλλοι ηταν πολυ καλυτεροι σε αυτη την ποζα ,του λεω <<Ρε φιλε ξερω γιατι δεν βγαζεις γραμμες πισω στην πλατη , ειναι γιατι δεν εχεις τροχαλια να κανεις επισθολαιμιες ελξεις ,ενω αυτοι εχουν! :01. Razz: >>

Και σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,Κελαιδης με απιστευτη γραμμωση κ σχημα Frank Zane σε μικρογραφια.

----------

